# Got a Rx for Inderal and Xanax



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

I talked to my doctor today and got prescribed some Inderal, that was the main reason I went to see him. I've used it in the past, and it definitely helped with the physical symptoms of anxiety.

I've had Xanax on the back of my mind, so I mentioned it to the Doc. At first he didn't seem to want to prescribe me any. But I told him I understand the potential risks of Xanax, that it can become addictive and it's not meant to be used long term. I explained I wanted to try and see what it does with my anxiety, as Inderal will only effect the physical symptoms. 

So he gave me Inderal 20mg, 30 pills with 10 refills.
And he gave me Xanax 0.25mg, he said it's a very low dose...not sure how many pills for Xanax, but no refills. He said to go back and see him if I want more after.

I asked him if Xanax and Inderal can be taken together, he said no problem.

I asked if doing sports or gym training on any of those 2 meds would cause problems. He said I might feel more tired but no potential danger.

So my questions to you guys is...

Has anyone had the combo of both beta-blocker + benzo, how did it affect you?

He told me it's a very low dose of Xanax, what's the standard dose for this for people who take it?

I don't intend on taking Xanax on a regular basis, I understand the tolerance concept. Assuming it's a drug that helps me and I want to use it for a prolonged period of time, how can I take it to make sure I don't build tolerance? Once, a week...twice a week ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

La_Resistance said:


> Has anyone had the combo of both beta-blocker + benzo, how did it affect you?


Yeah, I've used both beta-blockers & benzos together. Like your doc told you they can be used together without any problem. I used beta-blockers (which are high blood pressure meds) in the past when I had high BP due to being obese back then. I lost weight and haven't needed BP meds in a few years now.



La_Resistance said:


> He told me it's a very low dose of Xanax, what's the standard dose for this for people who take it?


Yes, that is a very low dose. He gave you the smallest pill they make. Xanax comes in four sizes: 0.25, 0.5, 1 and 2 mg tablets.

Dosage varies greatly depending on the individual and their response to the med. For anxiety Xanax is FDA approved with recommended max dose of 4 mg. For panic disorder the recommended max goes up to 10 mg.

I'm the largest known consumer of benzos on SAS and take 10 mg of Xanax daily.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the response Ultrashy.

I went to the pharmacy and got the meds. Xanax, I only get 10 with no re-fill.

I don't have anything planned for the evening, so I took one of each Inderal 20mg and Xanax 0.25mg to test.

I'll update on how I feel.

Btw, for someone who has never taken Xanax or benzos in the past, could I still feel something on 0.25mg, or is that dose too small ?


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

Your gonna build a tolerance to the xanax no matter what. .25 may help your anxiety for a while but you will eventually want to take 2 or more I take 50 ml per day for the last year and have noticed that its not as affective as it once was.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Was the loss of effectiveness due to the fact your taking it daily ? 

I little update on the meds. I don't really feel too different or notice any significant changes in how I feel. But I am alone and just watching TV, so haven't faced any anxious situation...so hard to tell.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

The beta blocker (Inderal) will help against the physical signs of anxiety (trembling...). The Xanax dose is really low.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Medline said:


> The Xanax dose is really low.


That's an understatement. They only got 10 pills @ 0.25 mg each, so 2.5 mg for the whole bottle. That's how much I take within 6 hours!!!

Very few people are going to need anywhere near what I take, but a mere ten of the smallest dose made is likely to have more placebo effect than anything else. So many people have posted to the meds forum over the years about how their benzo doesn't seem to be working and when we hear the dose it often becomes pretty clear why -- the dose.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You're right, 0.25mg Xanax is mostly placebo effect.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Medline said:


> You're right, 0.25mg Xanax is mostly placebo effect.


It's been about 6 hours since I last took the Xanax and didn't feel anything. Again, I was alone so I'm not sure how effective it would've been in anxiety situation...

Btw, I've heard the term placebo effect before, what exactly does it mean?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

La_Resistance said:


> Btw, I've heard the term placebo effect before, what exactly does it mean?


Let's say a doctor gave you a pill and told you that it's a great drug that will do wonders for your problem. He really just gave you a sugar pill, but you still feel better because you fully trusted your doc when he told you it would work. You got an effect because you expected it to work. That would be a placebo effect.

Years ago I recall reading about a study in which they got college students to smoke what they fully believed to be marijuana and the kids "got high" and acted totally stoned. The only thing was that this wasn't pot and contained none of the active substances that pot does to make one high. They got "high" smoking what might as well have been lawn clippings because they expected to get high.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Let's say a doctor gave you a pill and told you that it's a great drug that will do wonders for your problem. He really just gave you a sugar pill, but you still feel better because you fully trusted your doc when he told you it would work. You got an effect because you expected it to work. That would be a placebo effect.
> 
> Years ago I recall reading about a study in which they got college students to smoke what they fully believed to be marijuana and the kids "got high" and acted totally stoned. The only thing was that this wasn't pot and contained none of the active substances that pot does to make one high. They got "high" smoking what might as well have been lawn clippings because they expected to get high.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## La_Resistance (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is an update on my true 1st time experience with Xanax.

Today, saturday we had family over from out of town. This was expected for weeks before.

Friday night I was overwhelmed with anticipatory anxiety. So I took 2 0.25mg Xanax pills and went to bed. I felt very relaxed, it killed the anxiety and I slept well. 

Family members arrived early in the morning. So when I woke up in the morning they were already there. So first thing I do is pop 3 pills of 0.25mg of Xanax and 1 pill of Inderal 40mg and jump in the shower. By the time I showered, brushed and got dressed it had all kicked in. I had to go to work, but greeted with everyone, talked with the kids and all...it all went great. In the whole process I felt 0 anxiety and as a result felt really good and happy.

At work same thing. No anxiety at all. 

When I came back in the evening. The effect was gone. I felt a little anxious but was still able to talk my uncle, aunt ect...

I'm not sure what was more effective, the Xanax or the Inderal. But the combination is a killer.

It sucks because I only had a prescription for 10 Xanax pills with no refills. So I'm down to 4. And these are 0.25mg pills. So I have to take 2 or 3 to feel anything.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It's a good combo, especially for presentations, job interviews. But you need stronger than these homeopathic Xanax pills, instead of taking several at once.


----------

